# Where to find Amano shrimp in the GTA?



## kuler22 (Jul 16, 2012)

Does anyone know where in the GTA I could find some stock of this great shrimp? I have been to a few LFS's and no luck.

Thanks. 
Jon


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

tommy or AI


----------



## kuler22 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks, Symplicity...who is Tommy?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

just picked up 2 of these at Dragon Aquarium in Miss $7 each.


----------



## kuler22 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks. Appreciate the heads up.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

kuler22 said:


> Thanks, Symplicity...who is Tommy?


tommy is Mr_bako on this forum. he also runs www.shrimpfever.com so you can go there to check his inventory.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> just picked up 2 of these at Dragon Aquarium in Miss $7 each.


holy! that is expensive. AI has them 5 for $10 i think. i dont remember the exact price but it was like $3 each or 5 for $10.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

They had some at BAs Mississauga recently, as in a week or so ago, also at Kim's Nature, in Markham, recently as well. Even Aquatic Kingdom had some, but I think they may be out now.. didn't see any when I was yesterday. Don't recall prices, sorry.


----------



## kuler22 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone, just picked up 10 Amano's at AI for $25 and they are doing great in their new home!


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Kim's Nature has Amanos for $2.50 each. I heard that Frank's no longer working there. There aren't many shrimps there and Kim seems more focused on fish.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

razoredge said:


> Kim's Nature has Amanos for $2.50 each. I heard that Frank's no longer working there. There aren't many shrimps there and Kim seems more focused on fish.


I though he just went for vacation and he gonna comeback


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey, does Tommy breed Amanos, or imports them?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

zfarsh said:


> Hey, does Tommy breed Amanos, or imports them?


Just a heads up you cannot feasibly breed Amanos without dedicating alot of time. 99% are wild caught .


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

ok thanks for the heads up, thats too bad that it is so hard, i thought the chances were better, like 5 - 10 % of people being able to do it themselves.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I believe the problem is they need brackish water for the larvae to hatch and most people just cannot get it right, or have enough food for the newly hatched babies to survive.

Here is a good article about how to do it.

http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/129-Amano-Yamato-Shrimp-Breeding


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> I though he just went for vacation and he gonna comeback


Kim (the owner of Kim's Nature) told me last Saturday that Frank went to China for 2 months.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks Anna, wow, that is super hard and long, i would take a very patient and dedicated person to do it, and maybe enough space to do multiples at a time, then it may be profitable to do.


----------

